# Maggie, Shepherd x Rottie, 1-2 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie, Shepherd x Rottie, 1-2 years old



*His Story:* Found recently puppied and stray in parkland. Owner came forwards, but didn't think Maggie was worth the claim-back fee! Finder came forwards and after we had assessed and spayed her she was homed. Homing hasn't worked as now 2 young dogs are playing with concerns for their elderly frail dog.

*Homing Requirements: * Maggie is a large dog, fluent with people, children, dogs and cats. She is playful. Maggie requires an active lifestyle which centres around her needs in contrast to her difficult beginnings.

*Advert:* Maggie is Magnificent and we're just not saying it she has proved it!' A Shepherd x possibly Rottie which is a fabulous mix. She has a loving vibe, intelligence and sincerity. Since she came into our care and she has been spayed and on a good diet she has blossomed in health. She can be wary of certain situations, but as her horizons open she embraces life and gains in confidence and is assured.

Maggie is currently living with young children, 2 dogs and cats. She travels well in a car, walks well on a lead and hasn't put a paws wrong. Her family hadn't considered that, whilst they had got her to offer their young dog fun and companionship, they would now be concerned that the 2 young dogs might unintentionally hurt their frail dog when they play. So Maggie is looking for a new home ... her forever home and she is such a catch ... you'll offer your heart to her forever on first meet!

Please visit Maggie's dog's individual thread, in Dogs needing homes in Foster on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Maggie Shepherd x Rottie 1-2 years Reading Barks! to find out more about her and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

She is gorgeous but i havn't got the room and i also don't think bringing a girl into a house with 3 boys would do me any good!! 

But i sure hope she finds her forever home. X X X


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie has settled in foster and awaiting a fosterers report but all is well. Received these lovely pictures yesterday ...




Here you can see how her body is settling back all those saggy teats are disappearing ... back to good health Bless her heart.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Photos from Maggie's fosterer:


































Teasing the dogs into chasing her ....









Getting her paws wet....









Wondering who this dog is with matching ears (that's a friends Rottie x Shepherd)









And trying to sneak home with a friend


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

she is gorgeous Looks very much like my old shepard x mastiff.x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Justine, Maggie's fosterer:

"Maggie is still with us and is still doing well. She is soo easy going nothing seems to stir her.
I call this her "Crufts" pose



and this Maggie chilling...



I will try and get some action shots, but they tend to come out as a blur!!

*Maggie is still waiting for a forever home and is available for adoption.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say that Maggie is still waiting for her forever home to come along. Are you able to adopt her?

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Maggies fosterer:

Maggie is a lovely member of the pack. She is so easy going and has a calming effect on all the other dogs. When the others rush off she tends to hang back, so it was a real surprise when she decided to go on walk abouts with Bruno & Lizzie! Still she seems to of learnt her lesson and does not wander far from our side now.




If you are interested in re-homing Maggie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Homing Requirements: * Maggie is a large dog, fluent with people; children; dogs and cats. She is playful. Maggie requires an active lifestyle which centres around her needs in contrast to her difficult beginnings

*Her Story:* Found recently puppied and stray in parkland. Her owners came forward, but didn't think Maggie was worth the claim-back fee! Finder came forward, after we had assessed and spayed her++ she was homed. Homing hasn't worked as 2 young dogs playing and they were concerned for their elder frail dog.

*Advert:* Maggie is Magnificent and we're just not saying it she has proved it!' A Shepherd x poss. Rottie which is a fabulous mix. She has a loving vibe, intelligence and sincerity. Since she came into our care and she has been spayed and is on a good diet - she has blossomed in health. She can be wary of certain situations, but as her horizons open, she embraces life and gains in confidence and assurity.

Maggie has lived with young children, dogs and cats. She travels well in a car; walks well on a lead. Maggie is a player and would love to live with another dog. She can get a little too playful on initial meetings, but is easily voice controlled. She is just embracing life, but prefers dogs who are confident as opposed to nervous dogs. In tune with her master she is a now mixing with other inside and outside her home. Special, special dog for a family who understand large dogs.

Please visit Maggie's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Foster on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Maggie Shepherd xRottie DOB 08 Little Bourne Farnham Foster to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing Maggie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie is still in her foster home and mixing well with the rest of the pack. As nice as it is there, she really would like a forever home of her own though! Are you able to adopt her?

If you are interested in re-homing Maggie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggies fosterer says:

Maggie and the rest all have their own qualities and get on very well. We couldn't do it otherwise. We would be very sad to see her go, but I hope Maggie finds her forever home soon, as she is such a smasher!

*Maggie is doing really well in her foster home, but really does need a forever home of her own.

If you are interested in re-homing Maggie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie is still with us in rescue - she is doing really well in her foster home, but still patiently waiting for someone to spot her and offer her the forever home she so deserves. Could it be you?!!!!

*If you are interested in re-homing Maggie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say that Maggie is still waiting for her forever home to come along. Are you able to adopt her?

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie is still in foster with Justine & co and she says she is doing very well. In her words she is "a real smasher" ...



*Maggie is still available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Maggie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie is still patiently waiting for her forever home to find her - where are you?



*Maggie is still available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Maggie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

She is beautiful, bless her, hope she find her forever home soon x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say that Maggie is still waiting for her forever home to come along. Are you able to adopt her?

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## l2ahanna (May 22, 2011)

It breaks my heart to read that she hasn't found a permanent owner yet, she is so beautiful and looks like an amazing dog to have. She looks so much like our dog! Who wouldn't want such a dog? Sometimes i wonder whats wrong with people....


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I would love her, but not able to sadly if i had a garden and more money id have her in a flash!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

New photos from Maggie's fosterer!













This stunning dog is still looking for her forever home! Are you able to offer her a forever home?

If you are interested in re-homing Maggie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------

